# Gulp sand fleas



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Has anyone tried the Berkeley gulp sand flea (mole crab) in the surf? From everything I've read that sand fleas (live ones like are found on the beaches of Florida) are supposed to be the cats *** as far as catching pompano.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Used them around Pensacola, as well as real sand fleas, in the surf. They do work great for pomps! Never tried them here though...


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

I tried them a few years back if its the same thing. Fish bites are still the best thing going IMHO.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

I've had good luck on the fishbites, just didn't know if the gulp sand fleas were any better if possible. Nothing like a bunch of pompano in the cooler.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I have some that I try occasionally. There is not much to show so far. I think that I have landed a scant few whiting and some whisker trash on them. I can't say that I have used them on a day when I was into a "mess of fish", which would be a good test to see how they perform compared to shrimp or squid.

I hope to work them in the shallow water on light tackle with a jig or carolina rig when I get a chance.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Used them out N.Carolina way yrs. back. Good baits, right up there w/ blood worms
I inject my soft plastics w/ 100% shad oil..works great.....syringe w/ a 14ga. needle cause its so thick.....


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

I also found a place thats out of florida that has artificial sand fleas that look decent.

http://www.carolinalures.com/ysandflea.htm

Speaking of squid, I picked up some (to meet the min on the baitshop cc machine. ha) and gave it a spin last weekend. not even a nibble, I think from all that ive read it looks like they mainly make good bait for turd hustlers at least in the surf. I still have some left and will keep trying them, maybe I'll luck out. But so far its hard to beat dead shrimp and fishbites on everything ive caught from a small bull shark, pompano, reds, black drum, croaker, and a gazillion whiting.


----------



## sand flea seacher (Apr 17, 2015)

*sand fleas area???????????*

does anybody knows were sand fleas live????????????????????????????


----------

